# The new Mac Pro & OS X 10.9



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope you all saw the WWDC Keynote today. I am really juiced about 10.9 but realize the Cat names are gone (OS X Mavericks).  The OS X Mavericks looks like a solid update. The one thing that got my attention was 10.9's multiple display support and the AppleTV turning an HDTV into a second display.


Plus the new Mac Pro took me back to the cube a little bit. I just hope Apple can get the heat right this time and Thunderbolt 2 externals start coming down the pipe.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 10, 2013)

I think Apple should get the cooling right (not the heat!)

And - from the look of the all-aluminum chassis and cover, plus the large fan inside the top, there should be no problem with cooling. Apple claims that the fan is virtually silent - time will tell on that...

I think there's quite a few TB externals. What I'm hoping for is the cost of those peripherals continuing to come down.

I predict that Apple will have externals and other options (4K display!) when the Pro actually is available.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 11, 2013)

From the pictures Mac Pro looked like a giant - impossible to tell the size, so it looked much more like an air humidifier sized than a Mac Mini sized. But it should be definitely smaller than the first one... 
I know someone who wants one 

The code name "Mavericks" is horrible. 
I don't particularly care for California-centric code names. Mavericks (without looking at how they got the name, so for which maverick of the multiple ones they used - perhaps a dictionary would have helped too? - it just looks about as sexy as Hicks or Rednecks).
But stability, security, and new features (and less bloaty OS) are always good.

Since I'm too tired to open a new thread for iOS 7, anyone else tried it yet?
Impressions?
I find the look of the icons to be kindergarten style, and chat etc look like many Windows programs. 
I'd love to replace the white everywhere with black (too bad the inverted colors inverts photos too, otherwise could just use that). Black should also mean a bit improved battery life. (Is it bad to wish for a way to make it just look like Newton or some pre-OS X thing?)
While setting up an iPhone 5 (not mine), and then downloading back all the data from the backup, the battery drainage speed reminded me of a Motorola from 1996. Hopefully in normal use it'll be a bit better...


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 11, 2013)

Giaguara said:


> From the pictures Mac Pro looked like a giant - impossible to tell the size, so it looked much more like an air humidifier sized than a Mac Mini sized. But it should be definitely smaller than the first one...
> I know someone who wants one



Well according to the Mac Pro site it is 6.6"wide & 9.9" high. That is just 3" above the power light on my current 2008 Mac Pro.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 11, 2013)

And - "Mavericks" is definitely a California-centric name, which was explicitly stated in the keynote yesterday.

And Mavericks is here: http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/os-x-mavericks-its-really-on-the-map...-in-california
Short story about where that surfing area (not the operating system) got its name:
http://www.cultofmac.com/231409/os-x-mavericks-isnt-named-after-a-cat-its-named-after-a-dog/


----------



## Chains74 (Jun 12, 2013)

Personally I can't wait to see the new OS Mavericks as I'm really looking forward to seeing the multiple display support and I'm fairly desperate to get my hands on one of the new Mac Pros as well. I have to say I am really impressed with the new Pro machine as I thought Apple had lost of bit of their innovative skills but the new Mac Pro from the look of it has blown me away.
As for iOS7 again I'm, looking forward to getting my hands on it to have a good play around but it does look good tome, although I'm sure there will be people who will complain about certain things but everyone has their own ideas of what is good or not when it comes to computing hardware/software.


----------



## chevy (Jun 15, 2013)

It is my GREAT pleasure to see this new Mac Pro and to read about the actual performance of the new MacBook Air. They did it again ! 

Can't wait for the next gen mini to replace my aging iMac 2006.


----------



## sgould (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I'll be going back to the MacPro or the MacMini at the next upgrade.  Up to now, I had always had separate screens and computers.  The current iMac is 2 1/2 years old and was supposed to last as long as needed.  But the screen has died and I find that a replacement screen is almost as much as a new computer.  Next time it will be a separate unit with as big and as cheap a screen as I can reasonbly fit into the room!!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2013)

I am starting to think with the new Mac Pro's Dual AMD Display able to do 4K is sign of 4K Apple displays (LG will behind the technology). To me an Apple Display that can do 4K will be in Apple's future (after the release of the new Mac Pro). If Thunderbolt 2 is on the Pro I think for 4K Apple will use the Thunderbolt 2 port.

To give some back story why Apple went with AMD seems clear now after reading the article 4K Monitor Requirements and Usage.


----------

